# Need Root For 2.3.5



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

If anyone would be willing to share some information on what root method they used for 2.3.5, I would really appreciate it







(Verizon cdma)


----------



## prscott1 (Jul 15, 2011)

acronym said:


> If anyone would be willing to share some information on what root method they used for 2.3.5, I would really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check for Galaxy.Cubed 2.3.5 rooted in almost all the Galaxy Tab forums - flash via Heimdall. You'll be rooted with CWM and ext4 partitions.

Edit: latest version of Galaxy Cubed ROM is rfs (not ext4). if it matters to anyone.


----------

